# whats the right strain for me?



## beginning grower (Mar 13, 2006)

im growing outdoors with the help of my friend. where i live the summers are pretty hot, usually around 90-100 degrees. some strains thrive in these conditions and others do not. i am not sure which strains do and which dont so i am asking for your opinion in which strain would best suit my growing conditions.  this will also be my first grow so a generally easy to grow strain would be nice. i prefer quality over quantity because im not planning on selling extra weed i have. if you could give me a strain or two which you think would best suit me i would really appreciate it. also, i wouldnt mind a suggested seed place to buy from either. thank you for the responses.


----------



## chong420 (Mar 13, 2006)

whats up beginning grower..i'm a beginner grower too and if you don't mind, i'd go with some bag seed first..y'know?  experiment with that first..get your method down, y'know?  yeah, i'm tempted to buy some seeds myself so I too can share in the discussions of, "i'm growing Strawberry Triple X and AK47 cross breed with Floral Euthanasia"..lol..(i made those up by the way..SO DON'T USE 'EM, THEY'RE TRADEMARKED..for when i start cross polinating..eh, alright you can use 'em..SIKE!..i'll sue your ass!!)..but yeah, you don't want to spend the loot on seeds and watch 'em die on ya y'know?  i dunno, maybe you got money like that..but i'd start with bag seed..cuz if they do die, you can be like.."hey, it was only bag seed.."

mine died in the first two weeks of growth..(dirt was her name..[sigh]...reflect, remember..but never forget)..and i'm like, **** it..it was bag seed..see?  or you can do what 'cha want..


----------



## beginning grower (Mar 13, 2006)

thanks for the advice i know what ya mean.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 13, 2006)

chong420 said:
			
		

> mine died in the first two weeks of growth..(dirt was her name..[sigh]...reflect, remember..but never forget)..


Head hung in sorrow, Stoney remembers poor little "Dirt". She never got to have a full life. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Your next grow will be much better man. Have you got one going yet?


----------



## chong420 (Mar 13, 2006)

naw, just got some stupid seeds in a wet paper towel in a dvd case and a cd case..waiting for 'em to sprout..so far..nil..but that was day one..and i did see one try to crack open with the tap root looking to pop..i put the dvd ones in today..hopefully i'll see something tomorrow..damn sprouts..they're always messin' with me..


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 13, 2006)

chong420 said:
			
		

> naw, just got some stupid seeds in a wet paper towel in a dvd case and a cd case..waiting for 'em to sprout..so far..nil..but that was day one..and i did see one try to crack open with the tap root looking to pop..i put the dvd ones in today..hopefully i'll see something tomorrow..damn sprouts..they're always messin' with me..


You'll get there man. Step by step, just like we all did. Stick in there man.


----------



## beginning grower (Mar 13, 2006)

i dont want to sound like a **** but everytime i refresh this page to see if someone responded to my question i see that someone has.  this gets my hopes up because i think someone is offering their advice to me but its not.  its you guys carrying on your conversation.  im not mad but id appreciate it if you would do this in private tells


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 14, 2006)

whats up begining grower. click this link go to strains. you should find something there. i dont grow outside so i wouldn't be much help. www.seedbankupdate.com


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 14, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> whats up begining grower. click this link go to strains. you should find something there. i dont grow outside so i wouldn't be much help. www.seedbankupdate.com


     Hey Grunt! On the bright side, you've been very helpful to me and I finally managed to get my head far enough out of my ass to find the link on strains you turned me on to. Thanx for the informative reading...I just might broaden my future growing plans and venture towards a stonier strain. I enjoy a full body high with just a little motivation in the mind. Enough to go outside and enjoy a sunny stony day, not run a marathon. Can you point me towards what I'm looking for?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 14, 2006)

*whats up GreenDayGirl. like i was telling you yesterday its all in the trichomes. *


*WHEN TO HARVEST CANNABIS*

*CLEAR TRICHOME*
*not enough potency yet. harvesting now will decrease yield.*

*CLOUDY TRICHOME*
*harvesting when most trichomes are cloudy n milky will give you a up/heady/energetic high*

*AMBER TRICHOME*
*harvesting when most trichomes are amber will give you a couchlock narcotic high*

*HALF AMBER / HALF CLOUDY TRICHOME*
*harvesting when 50/50 of amber/cloudy will give you a combination of head and body high. *

*you can get any type of high you want off the plants you are growing. like i said its all in the trichomes. hope this will help you. *


----------



## Mutt (Mar 14, 2006)

here you go B. Grunt.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 14, 2006)

*whats up Mutt. thanks dude. i have that but is was hard to read so i thought i would write it for her. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 14, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *whats up Mutt. thanks dude. i have that but is was hard to read so i thought i would write it for her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Hey Grunt, good afternoon, I got the info you sent, so my question I guess is... what I think you are saying is the darker the color of the trichomes (??) the more potent the plant? And if so, how do I get the darker color?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 14, 2006)

*first you have to get a microscope from radio shack they are like $10. you will use this to check the color of your trichomes. did you see that pic i put in your thread? the strain guide says that harvest for flo is 6 to 7 weeks. be sure to keep an eye on them during this period checking the trichomes. i hope this helped you. *


----------



## Mutt (Mar 14, 2006)

I think the pics of the trichomes is at 30X maybe even 50X. I use a 20X jewlers loop(I have shakey hands 30X bounces me all over the place), but those radioshack microsopes photograph really well. 

If you get a really strong "white strain" if you wait until all the trichs are amber, you won't be outside. you'll be on the couch. Most harvest @ 50/50 gives a good all around buzz. I havest mine a little bit later. (I smoke at night and like to sleep good).


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 14, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> I think the pics of the trichomes is at 30X maybe even 50X. I use a 20X jewlers loop(I have shakey hands 30X bounces me all over the place), but those radioshack microsopes photograph really well.
> 
> If you get a really strong "white strain" if you wait until all the trichs are amber, you won't be outside. you'll be on the couch. Most harvest @ 50/50 gives a good all around buzz. I havest mine a little bit later. (I smoke at night and like to sleep good).


  Ok I think I'm getting the picture (not the one you posted though,too fuzzy) I tend to smoke more at night and since I'm not responsible enough to keep Valium in the house, I guess you could say I mostly enjoy the mind numbing forget about the bullshit kinda high. Thanks! I'm heading out to the "shed" soon as my little one takes his nap, I'll get some photos, I'm just into the 4th week of flowering and saw Tallslims plants and have to say I'm feeling a little jealous, so I'd like your opinion. Til then.


----------

